# Best free DVd burning software



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been trying to copy a few DVDs at home on my PC(nothing illegal i might add). I have used a free download called Burn4free. It gets the job done. Well sort of. I can burn to DVD and watch on my PC. But the disc wont play on my standalone DVD player. I today tried a different disc. Firstly i tried DVD-RW which wouldn't play on the DVD player. Today i bought a few DVD disc and tried again. I have just tried a DVD+R and it stil wont play on my DVD player. So i'm asking for any advice on DVD burning software. I tried Nero on my PC that was already installed. But for some reason it wont let me burn. Maybe its a freeby. Anyway. Any advice guys?


----------



## ILHS86 (Jun 21, 2005)

I have been burning for over 3yrs now and I use DVD Shrink and DVD Decrypter - they are fabulous. If you need a link to download and the guides just let me know.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Just to add... I did a little research (wait is this the same thing you have posted in 3 different threads?) and that the professional dvd of your friends wedding would be protected under the the copyright law in Thailand. The only way you can copy it is that you have a waiver from the professional, but I find it unlikely because that's how the professional gets money, and the fact it's your friends wedding so you wouldn't get any rights from the professional. Not only that, the professional would have thier own copy protection, which probably why you are getting these problems.


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

Thailand has copyright laws ?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, they did once the US stopped some kind of funding, which prompted Thai officals to do something about it. They had the worst copyright fraud. Their laws were updated in the 80s, then in 1995.


----------

